# Pittsburg PA: 2yr old / Sable / F



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Update in Post #18 & #19
She needs a home. Dog aggressive. Pittsburgh pa area. Urgent, she attacks my dog can not stay here much longer. Trying to find a home b4 I take her to a no kill shelter. She’s friendly and good in the car, walks on the leash very very well. she just needs a single dog home in my opinion or someone who will put in the time to train her


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Is you dog another female? Would she get along with a male?


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Pawsed said:


> Is you dog another female? Would she get along with a male?


No, she attacked my male


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. So sorry you are in this position and I hope you find the perfect home for her.


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Possible to return to the breeder?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

rotdocpa1 said:


> Possible to return to the breeder?


Dog is a “rescue” from CA, transported to PA approx a week ago. But i agree, the source where the dog originated should be consulted.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Fodder said:


> Dog is a “rescue” from CA, transported to PA approx a week ago. But i agree, the source where the dog originated should be consulted.


has been. can not hold the dog at my home any longer. trying to coordinate to get her back to California but the urgency can not wait. If I could find her a local home it would be the best bet for her


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

CatMan900 said:


> has been. can not hold the dog at my home any longer. trying to coordinate to get her back to California but the urgency can not wait. If I could find her a local home it would be the best bet for her


Personal opinion… the initial post is somewhat lacking. I realize that you may not have much information seeing as tho you’ve only had her a short time, but some background, apparent training, additional photos, details of the _attacks, _ANY good qualities_, _etc would likely get you more interest / leads / suggestions.

@Jax08 @wolfstraum @David Winners


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

She is honestly a great dog she is friendly to people and walks great on the leash. Does very well in the car. Does well with cars driving by as well. She is also crate trained. She is just aggressive to my male German shepherd. I tried to do a good thing and rescue this dog and I got in way over my head. Its not working out. But in a single pet home I think she would be great. She is up to date on her rabies, bordatella, and 5 in 1 shot. She is not spayed so she will need spayed at some point.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why on earth can you not crate and rotate her until there is a solution? Yes, it's a pain but it would keep all the dogs safe until she can be returned to California. Otherwise, you can board her. There are several good boarding facilities in the Pittsburgh area. Contact Katie at The Northern Border








Pittsburgh PA Premier Dog Daycare Boarding & Training Academy


We offer professional dog training, dog day care, pet day care, dog boarding, dog grooming and in-home pet care in Pittsburgh and their nearby areas. We do offer pick up and delivery services for your beloved pet. Call today and get a well-behaved pet!




www.thenorthernborderboarding.com





I'm sure you have a contract with this rescue. At the very least, contact other rescues like Char-Wills to seek help.








Char-Wills German Shepherd Rescue | Pennsylvania


We provide a safe haven for stray and owner-surrendered German Shepherd dogs, and find new loving homes for them.




www.charwillsrescue.com





But what you can absolutely NOT do is "free to good home" with an unaltered female. I can't even comprehend why an unaltered dog was sent across country for an adoption from a rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't comment on training. This dog has only been there a week. She should not even have been loose with the other dogs yet and it's very possible the OP wasn't told the entire truth about her. So let's just move forward.

Crate and rotate. Contact Katie - she may be able to help with training and rehoming as well. Contact Char-Wills. They are a top notch rescue with experience with working dogs.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> I can't comment on training. This dog has only been there a week. She should not even have been loose with the other dogs yet and it's very possible the OP wasn't told the entire truth about her. So let's just move forward.
> 
> Crate and rotate. Contact Katie - she may be able to help with training and rehoming as well. Contact Char-Wills. They are a top notch rescue with experience with working dogs.


We are crating and rotating. But we no longer trust the dog around ourselves. She was being very friendly with my dog all day. We were walking them around the yard both on a leash and then she just snapped and tackled him and bit him in his back and would not let go. We no longer feel comfortable having her in our home. It sucks, and we feel terrible. But I don't trust this dog.
I have contacted char wills they can not take her for at least a week. I did find a no kill shelter who would take her tomorrow. I am also in contact with the rescue in California and we are trying to work something out. But I feel terrible keeping that dog in the crate. We have been taking her for walks and things but im gun-shy around her now I don't trust her to not attack my dog or my family


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Amanda Homan in State College PA at Complete Canine would be an option for a board and train. And a good evaluation on whether this is a dog aggression issue or a resource guarding issue.









HOME






complete-canine.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CatMan900 said:


> We are crating and rotating. But we no longer trust the dog around ourselves. She was being very friendly with my dog all day and then just snapped and tackled him and bit him in his back and would not let go. We no longer feel comfortable having her in our home. It sucks, and we feel terrible. But I don't trust this dog.
> I have contacted char wills they can not take her for at least a week. I did find a no kill shelter who would take her tomorrow. I am also in contact with the rescue in California and we are trying to work something out. But I feel terrible keeping that dog in the crate. We have been taking her for walks and things but im gun-shy around her now I don't trust her to not attack my dog or my family


You can't crate her for a week until Char Wills can take her? That is absolutely the best place for her to go. Hands Down.

If she goes to a shelter they will adopt her out to anyone and she could be in a worse situation. there are situations worse than death. Call Katie or Amanda to see if she can be boarded for a week until the rescue can take her.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Jax08 said:


> You can't crate her for a week until Char Wills can take her? That is absolutely the best place for her to go. Hands Down.
> 
> If she goes to a shelter they will adopt her out to anyone and she could be in a worse situation. there are situations worse than death. Call Katie or Amanda to see if she can be boarded for a week until the rescue can take her.


I think the original rescue in California is working out a way to get her back and she is going to be picked up tomorrow. I think that is her best option. He said even if she is too aggressive to never have a home he will keep her at his rescue


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I was going to ask if the rescue didn't check her out for dog aggression but it sounds like she was fine and then went off so they might now have known?


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

WNGD said:


> I was going to ask if the rescue didn't check her out for dog aggression but it sounds like she was fine and then went off so they might now have known?


The original shelter she was in was going to euthanize her for biting when animal control put her on a leash. They said it was just a nip so I said I would give the dog a chance. I got a rescue to pull her for me. The rescue said she went on a leash fine and was very friendly. The transport company kenneled her for a week and said she got along great with other dogs. When we got her here both dogs barked at eachoether at first. We then took them to the park where they got along great. We Brought them home and were walking them both around the yard on leashes and as my dog was walking away she jumped up on him, tackled him, bit his back and when we tried pulling her off she wouldn't let go. It was unprovoked my dog did not even try to fight back. It was a scary situation.
I wanted to get this dog so my dog would. have a companion. Unfortunately its not working out and I don't trust her around my dog now. She could be trained, she is very good with people, we are just kind of scared of her now. I worry now when putting a leash on her that she will bite. I don't trust her and im not a good person to take care of her now. She could find a much better situation. She started growling at us when we grab her toys too. Im afraid to really correct her because I don't trust that she won't attack me. I don't think I considered the dangers of adopting a big dog with unknown background. IT was my mistake. But at least she wasn't euthanized. I will find her a solution


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I just heard back from my veterinarian that she has giardia and cystospora. At this point we are going to send her back to the rescue she came from. They have promised to give her treatment and a loving home


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Would anyone in PA be able to kennel her for a week or so or recommend a good kennel near me?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CatMan900 said:


> Would anyone in PA be able to kennel her for a week or so or recommend a good kennel near me?


I did. I gave you two different alternatives. Did you call Katie?


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

We have sent her back to her rescue who said they’re going to work with her on her aggression and if she can’t be rehabilitated they will always give her a home at the rescue. So although we are sad and disappointed and feel bad for the dog that it didn’t work out at our home, we are happy that she won’t be euthanized at the shelter like she was originally supposed to. If anyone in the future sees this and is from california and would want to try adopting her you can contact Wolf Creek Dog Rescue out in california


----------

